# DirecTV Now v 2 is finally rolling out



## crkeehn (Apr 23, 2002)

Last week, ATT announced that they were rolling out the next generation of DirecTV Now to Apple TV and the web. This morning, both of my android devices downloaded the updated android app. I can't wait for the Roku version to go from BETA to regular.

The Cloud DVR is still listed as BETA so I guess we'll se a bit more development.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

I received this via email this am:

*



True Cloud DVR (BETA)* and new improvements now available on DIRECTV NOW on Roku devices

Click to expand...

*


> Posted: 04 Jun 2018 10:58 AM PDT
> 
> DIRECTV NOW customers have exciting improvements to look forward to! Look for the new True Cloud DVR (BETA)*, fresh look, expanded on demand catalog and more. Don't have DIRECTV NOW? *Add it here*.
> 
> ...


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

"You can add a third stream for $5 per month."

Consider that the "extra receiver fee".


----------



## mjwagner (Oct 8, 2005)

James Long said:


> "You can add a third stream for $5 per month."
> 
> Consider that the "extra receiver fee".


Except its not per receiver its per account. That's one of the benefits of the pricing structure of the OTT providers like PSVue, Hulu, YTTV, DTVNow...they don't charge any per receiver fees. It's a big benefit for folks like me who have lots of TV's in the house that are used only occasionally. I used to pay D almost as much as my entire current PSVue bill just in extra fees...


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

mjwagner said:


> Except its not per receiver its per account.


It is still a fee one must pay to get a third stream. How much is a fourth stream?

The good news is that it is not tied to a specific device. But it provides a reminder that OTT has limits.


----------



## mjwagner (Oct 8, 2005)

James Long said:


> It is still a fee one must pay to get a third stream. How much is a fourth stream?
> 
> The good news is that it is not tied to a specific device. But it provides a reminder that OTT has limits.


You are right. It's one of the reasons I'm not a big fan of the DTVNow service, at least not in its current form. PSVue comes with 5 simultaneous streams and unlimited DVR storage (although it is limited to 28 days, an issue for some I'm sure) at no extra charge.


----------



## Bob G (Jun 6, 2018)

trh said:


> I received this via email this am:


When will WOOD TV 8 Grand Rapids, MI be added live to Directv Now?


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

Whenever they sign a streaming deal with WOOD's owner Nexstar and/or Nexstar signs a streaming deal with NBC.


----------



## Newshawk (Sep 3, 2004)

I updated my DirecTV Now apps on my Rokus the day the update was announced. I got the improved guide, the Cloud DVR and...

Local channels from Kansas City, MO, instead of my Tulsa, OK locals! It's a good thing I have good reception with OTA antennas.


----------



## ozonedan (Dec 27, 2005)

I have the same problem. Had locals with old APP. With the update I had locals from Georgia. Then they disappeared and now I have locals from Seattle!! I live in South Florida.


----------

